# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Пакеты Windows 8.1

## Labs

Начиная с 18 октября** пользователи устройств под управлением Windows 8 смогут бесплатно обновить ее до Windows 8.1, просто загрузив Windows 8.1 в Магазине Windows*. Windows 8.1 станет «маст-хев» обновлением для этих устройств благодаря его усовершенствованным и новым возможностям, таким как улучшенная персонализация, интеллектуальный поиск Bing Smart Search и более чем 20 новым и улучшенным приложениям и сервисам Microsoft. Мы рады представить столь важное обновление спустя всего лишь год и месяц после запуска Windows 8. 

Пользователи, устройства которых работают под другими ОС (не Windows 8), смогут приобрести Windows 8.1, загрузив ее с сайта Windows.com либо купив ее в розничном магазине в виде коробочной версии, на DVD-диске. Цена продукта зависит от рынка продаж. 

Отметим одно важное изменение в Windows 8.1: в розничной продаже и для загрузки через Интернет будет предложена «полная версия продукта», для установки которого не требуется какая-либо предыдущая версия Windows. В настоящее время в розничной продаже и для загрузки через Интернет предлагается Windows 8, представляющая собой «версию для обновления». 

Это изменение откроет более гибкие возможности для пользователей в некоторых технических сценариях и было реализовано с учетом полученных нами отзывов. Оно упростит задачу для тех, кто желает собрать ПК «с нуля», использовать Windows 8.1 в среде виртуальных машин (VM) или запускать Windows 8.1 на втором разделе жесткого диска.

Далее описан порядок обновления до Windows 8.1 с помощью DVD-диска, приобретенного в розничном магазине, или загруженного ПО, на устройствах, работающих под управлением других ОС (не Windows 8):

• Windows 7. При обновлении ПК под управлением Windows 7 до Windows 8.1 будут сохранены все файлы пользователя, однако пользователям потребуется переустановить свои приложения включая Microsoft Office.
• Windows XP и Windows Vista. Windows 8.1 не предназначена для установки на устройствах под управлением Windows XP или Windows Vista. 

Хотя установка Windows 8.1 на устройства под управлением Windows XP или Windows Vista не предусмотрена и не рекомендуется, пользователям, желающим обновить свои устройства под управлением Windows XP и Windows Vista, следует приобрести DVD-диск с Windows 8.1 в розничной продаже (а не загружать Windows 8.1 через Интернет) и выполнить загрузку с DVD-диска для чистой установки Windows 8.1. Примечание: файлы, настройки и программы при этом не будут перенесены. Пользователям следует создать резервную копию своих файлов и настроек, выполнить чистую установку, а затем перенести свои файлы и настройки и переустановить свои приложения. 

Windows 8.1 является продолжением Windows 8 и включает в себя новейшие достижения в области оборудования, приложений и сервисов, а также операционную систему, которая откроет перед вами уникальные возможности в любом вашем начинании.

В преддверии 18 октября ждите новую информацию о Windows 8.1, включая новые устройства и розничные предложения!

*Требуется доступ в Интернет (возможны дополнительные расходы).

** Начиная с 12:00 18 октября по новозеландскому времени (4:00 17 октября в Редмонде).

----------

